# Superdrive USB non reconnu



## nayals (8 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai récemment sauté le pas du SSD pour mon iMac 21,5" Late 2009.  J'ai donc retiré le SuperDrive que j'ai remplacé par le SSD. Mais comme j'utilise occasionnellement le SuperDrive, j'ai voulu le placer dans un boîtier externe. Bon le SSD marche très bien, mais le SuperDrive dans son boîtier beaucoup moins. 

Les specs :
- le SuperDrive, bah c'était celui livré avec le Mac
- le boîtier, c'est celui là. En gros, c'est juste un boîtier en plastique avec une petite carte pour passer de l'USB au SATA.

Le problème est que je peux insérer un disque, j'entend le SuperDrive tourner, mais je ne vois jamais rien apparaître sur le bureau. J'ai essayé avec OS X Lion et OS X Mountain Lion. J'ai aussi essayé de le trouver dans "Rapport Système" catégorie USB, mais sans succès. :hein:

Désespéré, j'ai essayé avec un PC sous Windows 7, sans succès là non plus (n'apparaît ni dans "Ordinateur", ni dans "Gestionnaire de périphériques"). 

Bref, j'ai besoin de votre aide précieuse ! Merci d'avance


----------



## jeje (17 Novembre 2013)

Ou la la... J'ai commandé il y a quelques jours la version similaire pour mon iMac mi 2007

Je te dirai dans 15 jours si cela fonctionne ou pas pour moi!


----------



## nayals (17 Novembre 2013)

Ah oui je veux bien que tu me tiennes au courant car je n'ai toujours pas trouvé de solution.

Et si d'autres ont des idées, sentez-vous libres de les partager !

Merci


----------



## Locke (18 Novembre 2013)

nayals a dit:


> ...le le trouver dans "Rapport Système" catégorie USB...



C'est dans SATA/SATA Express qu'il sera visible ou pas.


----------



## nayals (18 Novembre 2013)

Locke a dit:


> C'est dans SATA/SATA Express qu'il sera visible ou pas.


C'est bizarre, je me disais USB car le lecteur est branché sur le port USB du Mac (lecteur externe).

De toute manière, j'ai vérifié, il n'apparaît pas non plus dans SATA/SATA Express.

C'est bizarre quand même : le lecteur est bien alimenté (je l'entend tourner) mais je ne le retrouve nulle part dans le Mac.


----------



## Locke (18 Novembre 2013)

Ca ne dit pas si ton lecteur fonctionnait correctement avant de l'installer dans ce boitier ?

Et sur un autre Mac ou PC, il est reconnu ou pas ?


----------



## nayals (18 Novembre 2013)

Le lecteur fonctionnait à peu près correctement. Il y avait certains disques avec lesquels il avait du mal, mais dans ce cas-là il finissait par l'éjecter tout seul au bout de quelques dizaines de secondes. À part ça, oui, il fonctionnait.

Alors que là, il n'éjecte rien du tout (le CD est coincé dedans). Après je ne sais pas s'il y a une commande Terminal ou un autre art obscur pour forcer l'éjection.

Comme je le dit plus haut, il n'est pas non plus reconnu sur un PC sous Windows 7...

Merci de te préoccuper de mon problème


----------



## Locke (18 Novembre 2013)

nayals a dit:


> Le lecteur fonctionnait à peu près correctement. *Il y avait certains disques avec lesquels il avait du ma*l, mais dans ce cas-là il finissait par l'éjecter tout seul au bout de quelques dizaines de secondes. À part ça, oui, il fonctionnait.
> 
> *Alors que là, il n'éjecte rien du tout (le CD est coincé dedans).* Après je ne sais pas s'il y a une commande Terminal ou un autre art obscur pour forcer l'éjection.
> 
> ...



Bon, ça paraitrait normal. Si aucune réaction sur un autre Mac ou PC, ton SuperDrive est HS. Chose très courante avec ce modèle bas de gamme de Apple qui est de 2009.


----------



## r e m y (18 Novembre 2013)

Même un superdrive HS devrait être vu dans Info Sytème sur la chaine USB... 
(a minima, le contrôleur USB/SATA du boitier devrait être identifié)

Je penche plutôt pour un boitier défaillant


----------



## nayals (18 Novembre 2013)

Locke a dit:


> Bon, ça paraitrait normal. Si aucune réaction sur un autre Mac ou PC, ton SuperDrive est HS. Chose très courante avec ce modèle bas de gamme de Apple qui est de 2009.


Le SuperDrive ne marchait pas parfaitement, mais il marchait quand même. Je ne vois aucune raison pour que le simple fait de passer le SuperDrive dans un boîtier externe le rende HS. Tout ce que j'ai fait, c'est débrancher, enlever des entrailles du Mac, brancher à son boîtier externe flambant neuf et fermer le boîtier. 

Donc désolé, mais je suis sûr à 90% que si je le remet dans le Mac (connexion SATA directe), il remarche.


----------



## r e m y (18 Novembre 2013)

Essaie de débrancher le superdrive et de brancher uniquement le boitier (vide).
Est-ce qu'il est vu sur Info Système / USB ?


----------



## nayals (18 Novembre 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> Essaie de débrancher le superdrive et de brancher uniquement le boitier (vide).
> Est-ce qu'il est vu sur Info Système / USB ?


Non, il n'apparaît pas.


----------



## r e m y (18 Novembre 2013)

je pense qu'il est défaillant...
Souvent la petite carte contrôleur comporte une diode .
Si il y en a une, tu la vois s'allumer lorsque tu branches le cable usb?


----------



## nayals (18 Novembre 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> je pense qu'il est défaillant...
> Souvent la petite carte contrôleur comporte une diode .
> Si il y en a une, tu la vois s'allumer lorsque tu branches le cable usb?


Pas de diode en vue, et rien ne s'allume.


----------



## Locke (18 Novembre 2013)

nayals a dit:


> Pas de diode en vue, et rien ne s'allume.



Donc pour être fixé, il ne te reste plus qu'à le réinstaller dans ton iMac et s'il fonctionne, retour de ton boitier externe.


----------



## jeje (28 Novembre 2013)

Tout fonctionne pour moi.

Il apparait dans Matériel / gravure de disque ... et on voit bien USB

Attention cependant il faut le brancher directement sur le mac (2ème prise USB avec jack pas utilisée), et là il a assez de puissance. Sinon le disque ne se monte pas.



OPTIARC DVD RW AD-5630A*:

  Révision du programme interne*:	1AHM
  Interconnexion*:	USB
  Gestion de la gravure*:	Oui (lecteur livré par Apple)
  Cache*:	2048 Ko
  Lecture de DVD*:	Oui
  CD gravables*:	-R, -RW
  DVD gravables*:	-R, -R DL, -RW, +R, +R DL, +RW
  Stratégies décriture*:	CD-TAO, CD-SAO, CD-Raw, DVD-DAO
  Données*:
  Type*:	CD-R
  Vierge*:	Oui
  Effaçable*:	Non
  Réinscriptible*:	Oui
  Autres gravures*:	Oui
  Vitesses décriture*:	8x, 16x, 24x


----------



## nayals (13 Janvier 2014)

Merci pour ta réponse, c'est sûrement le boîtier externe qui est défaillant.


----------



## Locke (13 Janvier 2014)

nayals a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse, c'est sûrement le boîtier externe qui est défaillant.



Tu n'as pas résolu ce problème depuis 4 mois ?


----------



## nayals (13 Janvier 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Tu n'as pas résolu ce problème depuis 4 mois ?



Non, c'est dire à quel point le SuperDrive me manque 

En fait, je devrais le renvoyer en SAV, mais ça voudrais dire qu'il faut que je renvoie le caddy (le logement pour que le SSD tienne en place) avec (c'était un pack). Donc il faut rouvrir le Mac, et c'est parti pour 45 minutes d'opération au tournevis, sans compter qu'il faudrait que le SSD tienne en place même sans son caddy pour que le Mac reste utilisable. 

Bref je pense que je vais juste m'en passer


----------



## deff92 (14 Mars 2014)

Essaie cette méthode qui a fonctionné pour ma part (après le même genre de galère) :

Astuce : utiliser le SuperDrive externe avec tous les Mac

Un peu de terminal et le tour est joué !


----------



## nayals (15 Mars 2014)

Merci pour ta réponse ! 

J'ai modifié le fichier et redémarré, ça n'a rien changé. 
L'article ne mentionne pas de Terminal, qu'as-tu tapé dans le Terminal alors ?
Et ta galère concerne-t-elle aussi un ancien SuperDrive interne passé dans un boîtier externe de marque autre que Apple ?


----------



## matacao (15 Mars 2014)

nayals a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse !
> 
> J'ai modifié le fichier et redémarré, ça n'a rien changé.
> L'article ne mentionne pas de Terminal, qu'as-tu tapé dans le Terminal alors ?
> Et ta galère concerne-t-elle aussi un ancien SuperDrive interne passé dans un boîtier externe de marque autre que Apple ?



Ca fonctionne super bien sur mon macbook early 2009.


----------



## solent (31 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même souci avec des variantes, après install d'un SSD et du DD en lieu et place du lecteur de DVD, le lecteur dorénavant externe n'est pas reconnu par l'appli lecteur de DVD. Le DVD monte bien sur le bureau, je peux l'éjecter, il me semble même que je pourrai graver à partir de l'utilitaire de disque, mais le lecteur de DVD me dit "erreur d'initialisation impossible de trouver un lecteur valide".
J'ai tenté le coup de la commande dans le terminal, mais toujours rien.

Je précise j'ai un Unibody fin 2008


----------



## nayals (1 Avril 2014)

solent a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai le même souci avec des variantes, après install d'un SSD et du DD en lieu et place du lecteur de DVD, le lecteur dorénavant externe n'est pas reconnu par l'appli lecteur de DVD. Le DVD monte bien sur le bureau, je peux l'éjecter, il me semble même que je pourrai graver à partir de l'utilitaire de disque, mais le lecteur de DVD me dit "erreur d'initialisation impossible de trouver un lecteur valide".
> J'ai tenté le coup de la commande dans le terminal, mais toujours rien.
> ...


En fait c'est un autre problème, vu que chez moi aucun disque ne se monte sur le bureau.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2014)

nayals a dit:


> En fait c'est un autre problème, vu que chez moi aucun disque ne se monte sur le bureau.



Passe voir dans les préférences du Finder, dans Général, si tu as bien coché ce qui doit apparaître sur le bureau


----------



## nayals (1 Avril 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> Passe voir dans les préférences du Finder, dans Général, si tu as bien coché ce qui doit apparaître sur le bureau


Merci, mais comme dit plus haut, ce n'est pas un problème d'affichage : le disque ou le lecteur ne sont même pas reconnus dans Informations système, ce qui est anormal. C'est certainement une défaillance matérielle.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2014)

nayals a dit:


> Merci, mais comme dit plus haut, ce n'est pas un problème d'affichage : le disque ou le lecteur ne sont même pas reconnus dans Informations système, ce qui est anormal. C'est certainement une défaillance matérielle.



Ou une faiblesse du port USB ou autre ... à contrôler


----------



## nayals (13 Avril 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> Ou une faiblesse du port USB ou autre ... à contrôler


Non, j'ai essayé en changeant de port USB et même en changeant de Mac, le problème persiste.
Merci pour vos réponses en tout cas.


----------

